# pushing the limits of a ranger chassis



## racsan (May 29, 2009)

took this past winter, i think late feb/early march. trailer is 3/4 loaded with green oak, rear axle is against the bumpstops, enogh weight was transfered off the front axle that under hard braking the front wheels would lock and slide. i wonder if i punched the gas in low range if i could have lifted the front tires off the ground. didnt damage a thing, only moved the load across town, wouldnt have wanted to go any further than what i did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  dont know what it would have scaled at, certianly pushed the limits a bit! heres what it looks like (ride height wise) when empty:


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 25, 2009)

As long as the ranger can manage the limits it is okay. But if you load weight more than that the capacity of of your ranger. Maybe it will give up.


----------

